# Lakers Salary Info & Projections



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *Blue* - team option * | * *Green* - player option
> *Red* - Qualifying offer * | * *Asterisk* - not on roster
> *Grey* - Unguaranteed * | * *Mauve* - Early termination


*Additional Contract Notes & Details*



> Kobe Bryant: Re-signed to a 7 year, $136.4 million contract in July 2004.
> 
> Pau Gasol: Drafted 3rd overall in 2001. Signed to rookie salary scale contract for that year. Signed a six year, $86 million extension in October 2004.
> 
> ...


http://www.shamsports.com/content/pages/data/salaries/lakers.jsp​


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I want to cry every time I look at how much Walton and Slalom are stealing... errr, earning.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Walton's contract looks reasonable when you look at what Vlad is making


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

not really... luke has no business being in the nba. at least vladi does.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

my projections:

65 + kobe 7, + bynum 10 + Odom 12 + Ariza 6 = 100 Mil

Lx tax = 28 Mil

Total: 128 mil

Economic downturn - 22 mil deficit


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

There really wouldn't be a reason to bring back Ariza and Odom. It's going to be one or the other.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> There really wouldn't be a reason to bring back Ariza and Odom. It's going to be one or the other.


If money isn't the biggest issue in the decision, you can bet Phil will want Odom back.

Phil has always had a man crush on Odom's ability's, even if he hasn't really reached the level people think he could get to.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Money is going to be the key issue. More or less because other teams are going to duplicate his current contract and he is obviously not worth that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Cris said:


> There really wouldn't be a reason to bring back Ariza and Odom. It's going to be one or the other.


No joke...we need to trade Odom and Walton to the Cavs for Szczerbiak and Varejao.

In a fantasy world, Kobe would agree to take $15M per season, Odom would take $10M per year, and Ariza would get a pay upgrade of about $2M per year.

That isn't going to happen, so either Odom or Ariza will be gone.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Los Angeles Lakers Team Salary (After Trade)*



> Player Option / Early Termination Option / Team Option / Qualifying Offer / Non-guaranteed
> 
> Player	2008-09	2009-10	2010-11	2011-12	2012-13	2013-14
> Kobe Bryant	$21,262,500	$23,034,375	$24,806,250
> ...


http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=9168


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Los Angeles Lakers Team Salary (After Trade)*

It is truly embarrassing that Walton was given that contract. I mean my god man.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

only problem is the length of luke's contract. Did mitch figure phil was going to coach the lakers til 2013? i do agree walton is useless to the other 29 NBA teams but he has his role with the lakers. he's doing what is expected of him IMO. He's somewhat overpaid yet you're not gonna find someone with his knowledge and experience of the triangle offense. so I dont mind him getting 4~5 million.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Right, the length is my issue, though $5M per is a little ridiculous too. This is the only team in the league where he really deserves anywhere near that, and certainly not for 6 freaking years. Crazy.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

1) Win the title

2) Trade Jordan Farmar, Adam Morrison, Charlotte's Second Rounder and $3M cash to the Grizzlies for a conditional second round pick

3) Draft PG Patrick Mills with 29th Overall Pick

4) Kobe opts to remain a Laker (dream scenario: he opts out and takes $20M a year for 5yrs)

5) Retain Josh Powell and D.J. Mbenga

6) Re-sign Trevor Ariza to a 4-year, $18M deal

7) Re-sign Lamar Odom to a 4-year, $38M deal

8) Re-sign Shannon Brown to a 2-year deal (2nd year player option), starting at $1.5M

9) Sign Jarron Collins to a minimum level one-year contract

PG: Shannon Brown...Derek Fisher...Patrick Mills
SG: Kobe Bryant...Sasha Vujacic...Sun Yue
SF: Trevor Ariza...Luke Walton
PF: Pau Gasol...Lamar Odom...Josh Powell
C: Andrew Bynum...Jarron Collins...D.J. Mbenga

That would put our salary figure for the year at about $86M. I'd say that's a good price to pay for a team that good. If Kobe opted out and took that 5yr/$100M salary, we'd be at $83M.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm praying that we could trade sasha+first rounder for an expiring next year and overpay for 2010-2011, but retain both LO and trevor. if we had to, i wouldn't mind trading bynum for a decent banger at 5 + a 1st rounder.

i'm still really sketchy about bynum, since he still hasn't proven that 1) he can play well together with pau gasol 2) stay healthy and play well for a full season 3) that he is consistent and has the right mindset. 

imagine where the lakers would be right now if they hadn't had LO...


----------

